# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Εκδηλώσεις nautilia.gr >  Εκδήλωση nautilia.gr στο Κ/Π Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος  24/05/2009

## Παναγιώτης

Θέλετε να δούμε ένα πλοίο πάνω από 100 χρόνων; Να δούμε πως γινόταν η ναυσιπλοΐα την εποχή του ατμού και να δούμε πως έφτασε το τηλέφωνο στα περισσότερα νησιά της χώρας;

Τι λέτε για μια επίσκεψη στο Κ/Π Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος την Κυριακή 24-5-2009, 11:OO πμ και μετά να πιούμε καφεδάκι στο Φλοίσβο; Αν είστε μέσα δηλώστε συμμετοχή εδώ...

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στο θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ και στο Α/Τ Βέλος...
thalisbrng.jpg
Thalismap.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελικά οριστικοποιήθηκε η ημερομηνία και το ταξίδι στο παρελθόν της ναυτιλίας προγραμματίζεται για την Κυριακή 24-5-2009 κατά τα λοιπά όπως παραπάνω... Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται ας δηλώσουν σημμετοχή εδώ...

----------


## evridiki

Αν ειμαι εντος με μεγαλη μου χαρα να ερθω.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Αν δεν προκύψει τίποτα έκτακτο, μέσα είμαιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  :Cool:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Και απο μενα παιδια μαλον θα ερθω ειναι να ανεβω στις 20 αθινα αλα δεν ξερω ακομα σιγουρα αμα ερθω παντος ειμαι μεσα ...

----------


## .voyager

Εγώ δυστυχώς δε μπορώ, θα είμαι Αγγλία και τη συγκεριμένη ημέρα μάλλον Dover-Calais.

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Κι εγώ μέσα... :-D

----------


## nikolakis

Μέσα είμαι! θα το προσθέσω στην αντζέντα μου αλλά ελπίζω να μη συμπίπτει με την ημερομηνία που πρέπει να βοηθήσω σε μεταφορά ενός σκάφους γιατί και αυτό πάντα τέλη Μαίου γίνεται.
Λυπάμαι που δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά τη τελευταία βδομάδα θα ξέρω με βεβαιότητα

----------


## rena

Μεσα με 1000!!!!πολυ ενδιαφερον!!!!!

----------


## kyrkag

θα το ήθελα πολύ, ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω

----------


## blueseacat

ΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΘΗΝΑ, ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΩ ...

----------


## faros1

είναι μια θαυμάσια ευκαιρία... εξαιρετική... μιας και θα το ήθελα πολύ, ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω (λόγω δουλειάς)

----------


## cataman

Περιπτωση συσκευασιας Δωρου δυο σε ενα!!
Επισκεψη σε ιστορικο καραβι και συναντηση του Nautilia.gr. Χανονται τετοιες ευκαιριες??? 
Φυσικα ειμαι μεσα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την υπέροχη πρόκληση.
Είναι πολύ όμορφο να επισκεφτούμε όλοι μαζί τον ιστορικό *"Θαλή".*
Θα τα πούμε με το καλό on board ...

----------


## Grotta

Mέσα είμαι,ευκαιρία για φωτογράφιση. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## astrolavos

attending!!!

----------


## Glomer

An kai grafw tin deutera exetaseis 8a er8w  :Razz: 
tetoia eukeria :Wink: 
to mono provlima einai pws dn xerw kanenan...
dn exw er8ei pote se sunantisi... :P

----------


## nkr

Ποσο κανει αυτη η εκδηλωση?

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Εκτος απροοπτου θα ειμαι εκει!!!!!

----------


## giannaris dim

Πολυ καλη ιδεα ειμαι μεσα αν και δεν ξερω κανεναν γιατι θα ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θα ερθω σε συναντηση

----------


## navigation

Ωραία πρόταση και ενδοιαφέρουσα. Για προσωπικούς λόγους ,όμως, εγώ δεν θα μπορέσω να παρεβρίσκομαι!

----------


## cataman

Και μια αεροφωτογραφία του Θαλης ο Μηλισσιος ανάμεσα στο θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ και στο Α/Τ Βέλος.



Να ρωτήσω, το καφεδάκι οριστικοποιήθηκε για τον Φλοισβο?

----------


## sylver23

λογικα θα αποφασισουμε εκεινη την ωρα,σωστα?

----------


## "eikosipente"

hello paidia  :Smile: 

kalimera,


mia kainourgia stin parea  :Smile: 
kai egw euxaristws na rthw an eimai entos

----------


## "eikosipente"

evala allou tin apantisi mou,

sorry kai kalimera apo mia kainouria  :Smile: 

kai egw tha erthw me megali mou xara an eimai entos  :Smile:

----------


## cretan

¶λλη μια όμορφη ιδέα.  Μέσα και εγω. :Smile:

----------


## YANNIS AFRATEOS

Θέλουμε να είμαστε στην παρέα σας: 3 ενήλικες και 4 μικροί shipfans.....

----------


## Naias II

> λογικα θα αποφασισουμε εκεινη την ωρα,σωστα?


Τι ακριβώς να αποφασίσουμε?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Τι ακριβώς να αποφασίσουμε?


Το καφεδακι στο  Φλοισβο.

----------


## sylver23

σωστα.το καφεδακι.Κατω απο την φωτο αμα δεις ρωταει ο cataman

----------


## Naias II

Σωστά χάζευα την φωτο και δεν είδα από κάτω  :Razz:

----------


## alkiviadis

Παιδιά μέσα είμαι!!!Θά κάνω οτι μπορώ για να έρθω!!!Έχω τα γεννέθλια μου στις 24 οπότε δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει καλύτερο δώρο!!!!

----------


## captainmitsi

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΞΕΜΠΑΡΚΗ ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΥΨΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ.ΠΑΡΕΑ ΝΑ ΦΕΡΩ?

----------


## kastkon8

Και εγω μεσα ειμαι παιδια

----------


## visitor

Μέσα είμαι!  Μπορώ να φέρω  τον σύζυγο και το παιδί;
Ευχαριστώ  πολύ!

----------


## cataman

> Μέσα είμαι! Μπορώ να φέρω τον σύζυγο και το παιδί;
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


Καταρχήν καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.
Πιστεύω ότι οι συναντήσεις του Nautilia.gr δεν γίνονται αυστηρά και μόνο για τα μέλη του, αλλά αν κάποιος το θέλει και για τα συγγενικά τους πρόσωπα και φίλους. Ας με διορθώσουν οι Admin αν πιστεύω λάθος.
Είναι μια ευκαιρία να βρεθούμε από κοντά και να γνωριστούμε αλλά και να δείξουμε στους δικούς μας ανθρώπους με τι ασχολούμαστε στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μας.
Προσωπικά εγώ θα έρθω με την σύζυγο.

----------


## mastrokostas

Βεβαίως και μπορείτε να έρθετε με την οικογενεια σας!

----------


## visitor

_Σας ευχαριστώ, όλους σας! Θα είμαστε εκεί, λοιπόν, την Κυριακή στις 11__h__._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν βλεπω να προλαβαινω τον θαλη!Για καφε μετα που λετε για να ξερω?Ολυμπικο κλασικα ?

----------


## Naias II

Κοίτα εδώ

----------


## kapas

κατα 99% ειμαι και εγω μεσα! μεχρι τωρα ποσοι ειμαστε?

----------


## Ellinis

Πιστεύω οτι θα τα καταφέρω να έρθω και εγώ, τουλάχιστον για το Θαλή, για το καφέ "παίζεται"...

----------


## blueseacat

θα είμαι και εγώ στην επίσκεψη του Θ. Μιλήσιου ... εάν δεν τρέξω τον αγώνα της Κυριακής !!

----------


## Glomer

Re paidia eimai mesa kai egw alla 8elw ligi voi8eia...
8a katevw stin stasi tu tram flisvu.
meta pws paw sto 8ali? :/

----------


## cataman

> Re paidia eimai mesa kai egw alla 8elw ligi voi8eia...
> 8a katevw stin stasi tu tram flisvu.
> meta pws paw sto 8ali? :/


...........

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Re paidia eimai mesa kai egw alla 8elw ligi voi8eia...
> 8a katevw stin stasi tu tram flisvu.
> meta pws paw sto 8ali? :/


Φιλε Glomer,με το τραμ σταση Τροκαντερο θα κατεβης, και θα πας στο θωρηκτο ΑΒΕΡΩΦ διπλα του ειναι ο Θαλης.
(φιλε cataman με προλαβες)

----------


## cataman

> Re paidia eimai mesa kai egw alla 8elw ligi voi8eia...
> 8a katevw stin stasi tu tram flisvu.
> meta pws paw sto 8ali? :/


Πιστεύω αυτός ο χάρτης να βοηθάει.

----------


## cataman

Δέν πειραζει, ετσι κι αλλιως την βγαζω γιατι μαλλον θα μπερδεψουμε παρα θα βοηθησουμε. Τωρα εβαλα τον σωστο χαρτη.

----------


## kapas

ραντεβου λοιπον αυριο στις 11!!! καληνυχτα!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ραντεβου στον καφε τοτε εμενα και αλλα 1-2 μελη

----------


## visitor

Έπρεπε να φύγουμε στα γρήγορα και δεν σας αποχαιρετίσαμε.  :Sad: 
Από δώ θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον Παναγιώτη για την ενδιαφέρουσα  ξενάγηση!!

----------


## cataman

Το Nautilia.gr πέρασε από την Γέφυρα του Κ/Π Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος.



Να ευχαριστήσω με την σειρά μου τον Παναγιώτη για την επιμορφωτική ξενάγηση σε αυτό το ιστορικό πλοίο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον καλό φίλο *Παναγιώτη* για όλα όσα μας έδειξε και μας είπε σήμερα.
Δεν μας ξανάγησε απλά και μόνο σε ένα ιστορικό πλοίο, αλλά μας μύησε στα μυστικά που κουβαλούν αυτά τα παλιά θαλασσοδαρμένα σκαριά.

Κάποιες στιγμές νιώσαμε ότι ταξιδεύαμε και ποντίζαμε καλώδια στα νερά του Αιγαίου και του Ιονίου.
Κάπου εκεί συναντήσαμε και τον *Νίκο Καββαδία*, είδαμε την καμπίνα του, τον ασύρματό του, τα βιβλία του και μια τσαλακωμένη χαρτοπετσέτα με ένα μικρό κομμάτι από τη *"Βάρδια".*

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όσους καλούς φίλους συμμετείχαν στη σημερινή ξενάγηση-μύηση, καθώς και στους ανθρώπους του πλοίου που με μόχθο και κόπο συντηρούν αυτό το μοναδικό σκαρί των 100 χρόνων ιστορίας.

Πάντα τέτοια. 

Ένα μέρος της σημερινής συντροφιάς δίπλα στο αμπάρι του πλοίου.
Δίπλα στο αμπάρι.jpg

"Είμασταν σκυφτοί πάνω στο χάρτη ...."
Σκυφτοί πάνω στο χάρτη.jpg

Ο ασύρματος στην καμπίνα του μαρκόνη.
Η φωτογραφία του ποιητή μας οδηγεί νοερά στον *"Πυθέα",* cargo πέντε χιλιάδων τόνων, standard του πρώτου πολέμου, και χαβούζες και μηχανή παλινδρομική .....

Ο ασύρματος και ο Καββαδίας.jpg

----------


## rena

ENA TΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΝΑΓΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΙΑ!ΗΤΑΝ ΣΥΝΑΡΠΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ!!ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΒΕΡΩΦ!! :Cool:

----------


## sylver23

Να πω και εγω με την σειρά μου  ευχαριστώ στον Παναγιώτη για την ξενάγηση και για την ιδέα να επισκεφτούμε ενα τόσο ιστορικό πλοίο.
Είναι ενας απο τους ανθρώπους μέσα στο φόρουμ που του αρέσει να εξηγεί κάθε απορία που καποιος τυχόν εχει.Αψογος στην ξενάγηση-μπας και σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις στροφή στην καριέρα σου?
  Επισης είχαμε την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσουμε νέα μέλη σήμερα.Η παρέα μεγαλώνει και γίνεται ακόμα καλύτερη.
Μετά την ξενάγηση ακολούθησε και καφες στο Φλοίσβο που μας έδωσε την ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα.
Πέρασα πολύ ωραία και αναμένω φυσικά την επόμενη συνάντηση του nautilia.gr

Τέλος , εύχομαι χρόνια πολλά στο μέλος μας alkiviadis που γνωρίσαμε σήμερα.
Στον καφέ χωρίς να μας πεί καν οτι έχει γενέθλια μας κέρασε όλους και το καταλάβαμε οταν φωνάξαμε να πληρώσουμε.
Τον ευχαριστώ προσωπικά πάρα πολύ.

Και επειδή επιασα πάλι το μπλα μπλα σταματάω με 3 φώτο απο σήμερα

Ολη η παρέα μαζεμένη στην πλώρη του Θαλή
Ξενάγηση απο τον Παναγιώτη
Η έπαρση της σημαίας του ναυτιλια  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rena

ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ!Η ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΚΙΒΙΑΔΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΥΓΚΛΟΝΙΣΤΙΚΗ.ΤΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΣΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ Κ ΑΠΟ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΗ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ!ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΩΣ ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΠΟΚΟΜΙΣΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ...ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΧΡΗΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Κ ΤΟΝ ΚΥΡΙΟ ΝΙΚΟ.ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΑΚΑΘΕΚΤΗ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΡΥΦΗ!!

----------


## sylver23

ο κυριος νικος ποιος ειναι?

edit
κυριος νικος=νικος μαρουλης
κατι που δεν σκεφτηκα καθως πριν ερθει ειχα φυγει απο τον καφε.Σωστα ρενα??

----------


## alkiviadis

Παιδιά ειλικρινά ήταν το καλύτερο δώρο που μπορούσατε να μου κάνετε,ένα κέρασμα δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά σε τέτοιες στιγμές...Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους και αναμένω όπως κ εσείς άλλωστε για την επόμενη συνάντηση(να γίνει Χαλκίδα ε! :Smile: )Ήταν όλα τέλεια.....

----------


## rena

ακριβως συλβεστρο!εξαιρετικη και απεριοριστα δημιουργικη προσωπικοτητα!αλκιβιαδη σιγουρα θα οργανωσουμε νεα συναντηση και οταν με το καλο περασουμε στη σχολη που αγαπαμε θα κεραστουμε!καλη επιτυχια να εχεις κ παλι!εγω αραγε μπορω να κανω τα χαρτια μου απο τωρα για να μην χανω χρονο?αν παρω πτυχιο το σεπτεμβρη ισως μπορω να περασω β εξαμηνο????

----------


## alkiviadis

> ακριβως συλβεστρο!εξαιρετικη και απεριοριστα δημιουργικη προσωπικοτητα!αλκιβιαδη σιγουρα θα οργανωσουμε νεα συναντηση και οταν με το καλο περασουμε στη σχολη που αγαπαμε θα κεραστουμε!καλη επιτυχια να εχεις κ παλι!εγω αραγε μπορω να κανω τα χαρτια μου απο τωρα για να μην χανω χρονο?αν παρω πτυχιο το σεπτεμβρη ισως μπορω να περασω β εξαμηνο????


Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!!!Νομίζω δεν έχει ά και ΄β εξάμηνα όπως άλλες σχολές...απλά καλύτερα να δήλωνες αφού έπαιρνες το πτυχίο...βγήκαμε λίγο off! :P

----------


## rena

νομιζω εχει αλλα για επιβεβαιωση θα ρωτησω στο υεν.κλεινει η παρενθεση thanx!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Και εγω με τι σιρα μου να πω να τα εκατοστισι ο αλκιβιαδις !! Και σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις φωτο..Κριμα αλλα μου προκιψε κατι και δεν μπορεσα να ερθω και εγω :Sad:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ολα ηταν Αψογα, η παρεα του ΝAYTILIA GR ειναι Απιθανη-Αξιολογη-Ανεκτιμητη, φιλε Αλκιβιαδη να τα εκατοστησεις ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## rena

t.s.s apollon ειστε εξαιρετικο παρεακι κ ειναι τιμη μου που σας γνωρισα!ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω και παλι!!

----------


## cataman

Θα επαναλάβω αυτό που είπα όταν διάβασα για αυτή τήν συνάντηση: 
Συσκευασία δώρου δύο σε ένα, επίσκεψη σε πλοίο και συνάντηση Nautilia.gr.
Το καλύτερο Δώρο για νέα μέλη.



Ευχαριστούμε Παναγιώτη!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nα πουμε ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον ALKIVIADIS για την ευγενικη του χειρονομια και βεβαια και στον κυριο νικο που με το φορουμ ολο εκπληξεις ειναι,ευχαριστες!Να πουμε οτι ο TSS ΑΠΟΛΛΟΝ ,sillver 23, RENA ηταν η ψυχες της παρεας.Να ξανακανουμε τετοιες εκδηλωσεις

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> t.s.s apollon ειστε εξαιρετικο παρεακι κ ειναι τιμη μου που σας γνωρισα!ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω και παλι!!


Rena σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια, ειναι μεγαλη χαρα μας που εισαι στην Αξιολογη και μοναδικη παρεα του Naytilia gr.

----------


## cataman

Με την σειρά μου θα ήθελα να πώ σε όλους όσους γνώρισα από κοντά στο Cafe ότι χάρηκα για την γνωριμία και ειδικά στους: Alkiviadi, cretan, sylver23, Naias II, Ben Bruce, T.S.S. Apollon, rena, evridiki και φυσικά στον Maroulis Nikos. 
Και επειδή σίγουρα ξέχασα κάποιους, ας με συγχωρέσουν, άλλα από την πρώτη συνάντηση μου είναι δύσκολο να θυμάμαι όλα τα nick names.
Επίσης και αυτούς που γνώρισα στο πλοίο: Roi Baudoin, Ellinis άλλα και τους υπόλοιπους που δεν τους θυμάμαι και να με συγχωρέσουν.
Πέρασα πολύ ευχάριστα και εγώ και η γυναίκα μου και σίγουρα στην επόμενη συνάντηση θα περάσουμε ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου τον Παναγιώτη, την Ευρυδίκη τον Ellinis και όλα τα μέλη της ιστοσελίδας μας που ήρθαν χτές.
Προσωπικοί λόγοι με υποχρέωσαν να μην μπορώ να παραστώ απο την αρχή, έτσι ήρθα στο τέλος και δεν κατάφερα να σας δώ όλους.

----------


## φανούλα

Μα να λείπει ο boss γίνεται :Very Happy: ?? Επίσης δεν βλέπω Ρόσι, Λέο, polykas :Razz:  Η Ραφήνα δεν έδωσε παρών?? Να ναι καλά ο Roi που σας δικαιολόγησε :Very Happy:

----------


## Glomer

Paidia itan pl wraia..
1h fora pu piga se suntnisi tis nautilias kai itan pl wraia  :Very Happy: 
Na to xanakanonisume  :Very Happy: 
Xarika pu sas gnorisa paidia!  :Very Happy: 
Kai pali alkiviadi xronia polla  :Cool:

----------


## Naias II

Και εγώ με τη σειρά μου να ευχαριστήσω τον Panagioti για την καταπληκτική ξενάγηση στο πλοίο.
Περάσαμε θαυμάσια και είχα την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσω αρκετά άτομα. Ιδιαίτερα τους: Niko Marouli, Panagioti, Sylver 23, Kapas, cataman, Evridiki, TSS Apollon, BEN BRUCE, Roi Baudoin, Ellinis, Rena, alkiviadi και cretan. 
Ας με συγχωρέσουν αν ξέχασα κάποιους.
Ακόμη Alkiviadi σου εύχομαι Χρόνια Πολλά και να τα Εκατοστήσεις!!!
Αναμένω με μεγάλη χαρά την επόμενη συνάντηση  :Razz: 

Εδώ μερικές γεύσεις:
Photo 1
Photo 2
Photo 3
Photo 4

----------


## cataman

Δύο φωτογραφίες από την επίσκεψη μας στον Θαλή.

Ο Θαλής έτοιμος να υποδεχτεί τα μέλη του Nautilia.gr.

Καί εδώ παρακαλώ να καταγραφεί στο ημερολόγιο του πλοίου η επίσκεψη του Nautilia.gr.

----------


## evridiki

Ευχομαι συντομα να γινει και αλλη συναντηση και μαλιστα πιο μακρυα ακομα...Ισως σε καποιο νησι?  :Wink:  Αν και ηρθα αργα, οπως παντα το κλιμα ζεστο!!!
Καλημερα σε ολους σας!!!
Και φυσικα χαρηκα την γνωριμια με νεα μελη.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Περιμενες να φυγω για να ερθεις.. :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## evridiki

:Sad:  Μα καλα...πρωτη φορα που εφυγες νωρις!! Εγω ειπα οτι θα ερθω αργουτσικα!!! Την επομενη φορα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Και πρωτη φορα που πηγα και τοσο νωρις (απο 10.20).Λες να ναι σοβαρο ??να παω σε γιατρο να κοιταχτω?? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cataman

> Και πρωτη φορα που πηγα και τοσο νωρις (απο 10.20).Λες να ναι σοβαρο ??να παω σε γιατρο να κοιταχτω??


Πιστεύω μετά από την γνωριμία μας εκεί, ότι για την περίπτωσή σου η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά. 

Αθεράπευτος, αθεράπευτος!!!!!!!

----------


## evridiki

> Και πρωτη φορα που πηγα και τοσο νωρις (απο 10.20).Λες να ναι σοβαρο ??να παω σε γιατρο να κοιταχτω??


 
....για Ικαριωτης ....να πας αμεσα στον γιατρο!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------

